# 7 week old Belgian Malinois



## Cynthia Zimmermann (May 23, 2010)

All working lines. For sport or K9 only.
7 weeks old. Only females available.
Contact:
Cynthia @ 270.792.0675 for more information.
Phone calls only for consideration.


----------



## Cynthia Zimmermann (May 23, 2010)

*Re: 9 week old Belgian Malinois*

I have one puppy left from the Fury vom Adlerauge x A' Bete Visage Noir vom BMT litter.
She is the green puppy that we call Baya.
Very nice sport prospect with lots of drive for play and always on my pants leg for me not to walk.
Also has a nice ability to turn it off and have a toy by herself or to just spend time laying with you.
When she is turned on, then it is on.
She is very outgoing and likes to spend time with people.
Please call to discuss her further.
No emails.
270.622.4144


----------

